
Why Congress Wants to Save the Navy’s Iconic Wool Peacoat from Retirement - smacktoward
http://taskandpurpose.com/congress-wants-save-navy-peacoat-retirement/
======
gozur88
This is why pretty much everything the government does costs more than it
should.

